# Griffin Shepherds Cape Cod?



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

I'd like some information on this breeder, there is no info on his dogs anywhere. Saw some videos and was interested in him. Any info good/bad/otherwise? Send PMs if needed.

Thank you


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I will be sending you a PM.


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

Thank you Wild.. anyone else? Feel free to vent to my inbox... It's important.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Sending you a pm he is from my home town. He also use to "breed" labs -I use that term loosely here.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Keep looking.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

SunCzarina said:


> Keep looking.



:thumbup:


----------



## Kaasuti (Aug 8, 2012)

Are you guys talking about Augusto?.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

PM incoming...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Kaasuti said:


> Are you guys talking about Augusto?.


Yes.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't know much about breeding....actually I know nothing about breeding. But I have seen his dogs and they are beautiful. I have thought about getting a puppy from Griffin when the time comes. I would love to have more info on why the negative thoughts?


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

katdog5911 said:


> I don't know much about breeding....actually I know nothing about breeding. But I have seen his dogs and they are beautiful. I have thought about getting a puppy from Griffin when the time comes. I would love to have more info on why the negative thoughts?



A lot of "red flags" will send you the same pm I sent to the OP

You can support a better breeder for the price he is charging.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

HUH??? let two bitches "fight" (minor squabble -NOT trying to kill each other!) and then separate them, and let them go again and have someone FILM IT????? and post it on facebook????????????? Not exactly impressive use of brains.....

Lee


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

wolfstraum said:


> HUH??? let two bitches "fight" (minor squabble -NOT trying to kill each other!) and then separate them, and let them go again and have someone FILM IT????? and post it on facebook????????????? Not exactly impressive use of brains.....
> 
> Lee



But he remained calm and assertive


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

As I said before...as far as the breeding goes...I know nothing. 
But I have seen him walk his dogs, and work with them.  What I saw was happy dogs, obedient dogs. I know he uses corrections, but from what I saw, there is positive reinforcement too. I use corrections on my girl too when I need to. I don't really have a problem with that. 
I guess for me, when the time comes to get a puppy, I just want a healthy one!


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

katdog5911 said:


> But I have seen him walk his dogs, and work with them. What I saw was happy dogs, obedient dogs.



I have seen him as well I saw a lot of calming signals and cowering from the dogs -Confused. 

also did you see my message regarding breeding practices? Just be careful of the bitch your pup is out of if you get one from him he still uses her -remember you want to stack the health odds in your favor


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Just.... No. I would pass.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Agreed...health of pup is most important. I did see your message, and responded. 

I honestly did not see the behaviors you saw in his dogs. 

And I do like that he rescues dogs as well. 

Fortunately, a new pup is not in my immediate future so I have lots of time to investigate and learn....


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

There are plenty of videos to watch -watch them closely here is a random one. 

Also I use a prong too I am not against them so that isn't my beef just another tool in the box beneficial IF used correctly

http://youtu.be/he8ggwFy-Tg


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Run. Run Far. Run Fast.

His videos of dogs fighting are horrifying. The last one I saw was to males fighting in the name of being "alpha" when really it was one male just beating the **** out of the younger one who was throwing calming signals all over the place.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxwnKH2bgbA&list=UUdjzqx82AGf-VdoG7kcCB-A


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Jax08 said:


> Run. Run Far. Run Fast.
> 
> His videos of dogs fighting are horrifying. The last one I saw was to males fighting in the name of being "alpha" when really it was one male just beating the **** out of the younger one who was throwing calming signals all over the place.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxwnKH2bgbA&list=UUdjzqx82AGf-VdoG7kcCB-A



That made me sick to my stomach. "Being Alpha" puhleeze, disgusting. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow that's downright abusive letting the dogs get beat up like that.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Omg. This guy is on the Facebook group advertising. Please don't support him. Please. I am begging you.

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

Thank you for the input all, appreciated of course  I'm not currently looking for a dog, was looking for information.


----------



## Kaasuti (Aug 8, 2012)

His male dogs weren't fighting. The alpha dog was asserting his dominance as the younger stepped out of line, he wasn't attacking he was using posture and a lot of vocals. He posted those videos to educate people, he didn't set those situations on purpose.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

i'm surprised i see something about this guy here. the video with the dog almost attacking another, i saw no problem, one was just asserting dominance. i saw another where a female was on a bed with her new pups and she was in general population with all the other dogs. i'm not a breeder but i would imagine a mother with new pups should have their own room, IDK. the last one i saw was him pulling the new mother away from an actual attack and he never used his dominance voice to get all the dogs down. he says down a few times in a quiet gay voice, i would have shaken the neighbor's house with a thunderous serious voice to break that up.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

I would look for another breeder. I always thought he had beautiful Shepherds, and seeing the pictures of his pack in public are nice. After seeing his last couple of videos displaying their pack behavior...I was completely disgusted with how he allowed these animals to be treated and the extent is lasted. More so that he filmed it. Not a fan anymore of him. There are better ways to educate the public if that was his intent.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

the guy should have stepped in long before it escalated, that dog meant business and I don't see this as something to let go 'on' while your videoing it. Dominance or not , he sure isn't someone I'd go to for a dog or training


----------



## Kaasuti (Aug 8, 2012)

But it's a dog behavior. Dogs don't bully, that's a human trait not a dog trait. The other dog was only asserting dominance, you have to let them show some to keep the pack stable.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

scarfish said:


> . i saw another where a female was on a bed with her new pups and she was in general population with all the other dogs. i'm not a breeder but i would imagine a mother with new pups should have their own room, IDK



I saw that one too! poor momma stressed with other bitches walking around her new pups


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Kaasuti said:


> But it's a dog behavior. Dogs don't bully, that's a human trait not a dog trait. The other dog was only asserting dominance, you have to let them show some to keep the pack stable.



Not true. My pack is stable. I don't allow that ever. I don't allow signs of dominance over other dogs by other dogs, ever. 

And I certainly would never stand there and watch it. The "dominant dog" was not accepting the signs from the other dog. That dog threw out every calming and submissive sign possible. And the one did not accept. Just kept on. Not cool. Why, so he could get video?



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I know what dog behavior is, having had gsd's my entire life, and I know / have seen/ have witnessed dogs teaching younger dogs pack structure..YOu allow it to a certain point and then YOU step in and assert YOURSELF , dogs don't make the decisions, YOU do ...


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

no, you don't have to let them express dominance to that extent. And, yes, dogs can bully. Insecure dogs, like human bullies, don't know when to stop pushing. 

The fact that he thinks this is normal speaks volumes about his ability as a trainer and even more about the temperament he is likely producing in his pups.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Kaasuti said:


> But it's a dog behavior. Dogs don't bully, that's a human trait not a dog trait. The other dog was only asserting dominance, you have to let them show some to keep the pack stable.



Clearly you don't have a lot of experience with this. Dogs can and do bully and it can escalate to a dangerous level very quickly. This is not "normal" behavior. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaasuti (Aug 8, 2012)

gsdsar said:


> Not true. My pack is stable. I don't allow that ever. I don't allow signs of dominance over other dogs by other dogs, ever.
> 
> And I certainly would never stand there and watch it. The "dominant dog" was not accepting the signs from the other dog. That dog threw out every calming and submissive sign possible. And the one did not accept. Just kept on. Not cool. Why, so he could get video?
> 
> ...




He stepped in when he needed too. I don't see anything wrong with that video. My dog behaves like this sometimes and i thought he was attacking the other dogs, this video taught me he was just being dominant (although i instantly stop my dog from doing that to other peoples dogs).

Also his bitch does have her own room.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Kaasuti said:


> Also his bitch does have her own room.



So there was no reason to put her through that stress. That is just cruel.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Kaasuti said:


> He stepped in when he needed too. I don't see anything wrong with that video. My dog behaves like this sometimes and i thought he was attacking the other dogs, this video taught me he was just being dominant (although i instantly stop my dog from doing that to other peoples dogs).
> *
> Also his bitch does have her own room*.


:spittingcoffee:

Sad that the sheeples follow this guy.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Dogs can and do bully, it is OUR job to stop that from happening, we don't let them fight it out and sit back and record it. 

I lived with a dog that tried to bully my GSD all the time, he could barely walk around the house she was always on him, he couldn't even come to me for affection because she'd try to keep him from me. That crap didn't fly and she was corrected every time.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

it really wasn't as big a deal as people are making it. one didn't have the other by the neck. they weren't biting each other. the dog's bark was worse then it's bite. i personally would've broken it up right away but that's me. i don't think the poor kid should be attacked over it. even though i don't like the kid. he's a little weird and doesn't like to wear shirts.


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

I left the GS community on facebook because of that guy. We butted heads tremendously. He didn't like people asking ethical questions. And, of course, his sheeple that follow him attack you if you ask any sensible questions about breeding, training, etc. Meh.


----------

